# What gun to choose?



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am new to Coyote hunting, just started this last winter. I am looking for a new gun to kill some yotes with. I was thinking about .223 or .22-250. I want a small entry and exit, but enough power to knock them down at about 200-250 yrds. What would you choose??


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

I am new at yote hunting to i just got a Ruger Mark 3 in 270 win it is a perfect gun for yotes.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say either one will work. Just use light bullets that are going fast. That should make a small hole and no exit. The 22-250 will go faster then the 223 but ammo will cost more even if you role your own. I use the 223 with 50gr Speer TNT at 3100 or 3150. Do not remember what they conro at.

The original theme song to the Transformers was actually "Chuck Norris--more than meets the eye, Chuck Norris--robot in disguise," and starred Chuck Norris as a Texas Ranger who defended the earth from drug-dealing Decepticons and could turn into a pick-up. This was far too much awesome for a single show, however, so it was divided.


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

Either one of those rounds will have more than enough knock down power at 250yds. The .223 will be more fur friendly than the 22-250 almost everytime. the 270 will be terrible on fur and will exit. with both the .223 and 22-250 will you could zero either in at 200yds and hold center chest from 0-250yds. Shoot very frangible bullets in either one(ballistic tips, vmax's) and that will reduce exits. The .223 will exit less often because of lower velocity. If you think that you will be shooting no further than 250yds I would go with the .223, way cheaper to shoot and less fur damage. 300+yds 22-250 is champ. Hope this helps.


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey the info is great . It sounds like a .223 will work best for me. Keep it comming, I am open to any opnion.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i got a 204 a couple months ago... VERY ACCURATE ROUND!!! more expensive to shoot than the 223, but will give better velocity than the 22-250. better range as well, since it shoots flatter, and a smaller chance of exit wounds since it uses the v-mas bullets.

i had been using a 223, and i liked it until i started getting yotes that had been called before. they started hanging up and watching from 300+ yrds. i wanted something that would reach out, but the 22-250 had the tendency to tear them up pretty bad inside of 150. used one before i went to the 223.

all three are good rounds, just choose what you need. 250 yards or less the 223 will do things fine, over that go with the 22-250 or 204, but remember the 22-250 will probably mean more sewing on the exit wounds. haven't had one yet on the 204, but only 8 under the belt with it... will know more next year i hope.

:sniper:

shoot them straight


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hard to beat the .22-250


----------



## huntbeaverbay (Apr 11, 2006)

i am new to coyote hunting, and hunt up in northern minnesota. Prolly an hour past duluth. i have to call the yotes in pretty close, and was wondering if a .22 would work?


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey huntbeaverbay
That will not be big enough unless you get them in about 50 yrds. and shoot them in the head. I have heard that .22 Mag is big enough but you might want to check with the rest of the guys on this site, they know a lot more about it than I do. They will be able to tell you what will work good.

:sniper:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

the .204 is a great round and i own one myself and love it.....BUT i belive the 22-250 beats out the 204 by a nose....the 204 carries more volocity but the 22-250 has great volocity and carys the energy pushing the heavyer bullets out there at distaces where the 204 dosent. the 204 seems to be more accurate but when your talking about shooting sum moa that 1/8 of an icch of a difference dosent really matter enough to be worried about.Bolth are incredible rounds and eather would be a great choice but i do belive the 22-250 to be the better of the 2 until the 204 comes out with some heavyer bullets that can still push great volocitys


----------

